# Mandrake 9.1 stürzt bei Abmeldung prinzipiell ab



## waldelb (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi!
Ich lasse auf meinem thinkpad r32 Mandrake Linux9.1 laufen. nun habe ich das Problem, wenn ich mich über den Button der KDE-Oberfläche abmelde (egal ob ich rebooten, ausschalten oder den Nutzer ändern möchte) der Bildschirm schwarz wird, und der Rechner nach 1 sec. nichts mehr macht. Da ich ein Newbie bin, wäre ich für ausführliche Antworten sehr sehr dankbar...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Oktober 2003)

Sonst funktioniert Mandrake tadellos?

PS: Bitte die Netiquette (Punkt 12 Allgemeine Form) beachten!


----------



## waldelb (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ja, ansonsten funktionierts soweit einwandfrei. Stürzt wirklich nur ab wenn ich mich, wie gesagt, abmelden möchte...


----------

